# Nasa Plumbrook and Ravenna Arsenal controlled hunts--no more?



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Looking to sign up and don't see either one? Did they eliminate these? Is Ravenna listed as James A Garfield?


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

Plumbrook not having one this year. Yes Ravanna is now Garfield.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you. And I believe I correctly read that there is only one day this year, the Saturday after Thanksgiving?


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

The state is gonna take a hit on the controlled hunts this year. Maybe Plum Brook needs a breather. I don't think it is as good as it was years ago. We got picked back in 03 and had a blast. Counted 50 deer, shot 3 and were out the gate by 1:00. Never got a sector, we road around with two guides and "road hunted" They made it very clear, "DO NOT DO THIS AT HOME".
That place was crazy. We stuck around just to see what was getting checked in. WOW big deer and big numbers.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

bad luck said:


> Thank you. And I believe I correctly read that there is only one day this year, the Saturday after Thanksgiving?


That's how I read it. Just one hunt. Good luck with those odds. I am saving my 3 bucks this year.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

Plumbrook is not having a hunt because of the pandemic and they are a Government facility.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I read about the hunts today and not worth a one day chance at the arsenal. And it’s shotgun only.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5Cent (Jun 4, 2004)

Don't get your hopes up that Plumbrook will be back on the radar anytime soon. Its currently an indefinite stop on the hunts.


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

Camp James A Garfield has 2 hunts this year a Women's hunt on October 10th and a regular hunt on November 28th.
There will only be 50% of the hunters each hunt.
Hopefully everything goes back to normal


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

FireMurph said:


> Camp James A Garfield has 2 hunts this year a Women's hunt on October 10th and a regular hunt on November 28th.
> There will only be 50% of the hunters each hunt.
> Hopefully everything goes back to normal


Oh man that’s funny! A woman’s hunt and a regular hunt... let’s hope no women read this post.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

This decline in the number of hunts may pay off in future years. Many of the lottery hunt areas were harvested heavily to reduce the herds on them. Giving them a break this year may allow for some rebound in the populations for future years.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

UNCLEMIKE said:


> This decline in the number of hunts may pay off in future years. Many of the lottery hunt areas were harvested heavily to reduce the herds on them. Giving them a break this year may allow for some rebound in the populations for future years.


For sure but I bet certain members will harvest many deer this year. Remember how many deer were in the Ravenna arsenal in the 80s and 90s!


----------

